# Major Race Announcement - Pending



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

*Major Race Announcement*

We will be making a major HO race announcement in the next couple of days. 

But trust me - keep 5/7/2011 open because you won't want to miss this one!!!


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Well here it is:

WISCRS & MVHORA are pleased to announce the first annual Flood Fest 2011 IROC race. The race will be on May 7th, 2011 with doors opening on 8 am.

We will be running a Mega G race on the road course and oval. The winner of the road course and oval will each get a car and the other 4 cars will be given to other racers entered.

There will also be a IROC Life Like Sprint car race on the oval.

And finally there will be a T-Jet Dirt Late Model race on the oval. This will be your own car with the rules found at http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/DLM.pdf

Entry fee will be $25.00 which includes your lunch and all 4 races.

This race is open to EVERYONE. Come and help us celebrate over 20 years of slot car racing for the MVHORA.

If you have questions - ASK! 

Flood Fest 2011


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Where can moonstone bodies be purchased?Would any other modified bodies be allowed?


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

We have the moonstone bodies in stock at the shop. I will check the price and get back to you in a couple of days since I won't be over there till Tuesday night.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

We are also looking for sponsors for this race if anyone is interested please let me know.


----------

